# BBS Madras refinishing



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

*got lucky and found these 17" BBS Madras on Craigslist a couple weeks ago. was going to strip them/repaint myself, but decided to just take them to get bead blasted instead. here are some pics of before blasted, will update with progress when i get them back! enjoy*


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

ordered four of these from ECStuning today.. stock ones were fouled to sh1t!


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

got them back from sand-blasting....


























and where they are going...


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

ECS sent the wrong size caps...BUT they are making it right










base coat of primer..










a few curb scrapes...










some metal bondo work to smooth them out..


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

so i've gotten alot of protest about the solid color. i am thinking about stripping the lip and going with a silver/polished look... any thoughts?


----------



## stroker216 (Jul 18, 2011)

Golfwa78 said:


> so i've gotten alot of protest about the solid color. i am thinking about stripping the lip and going with a silver/polished look... any thoughts?


 definately split them and polish the lip. looks good though.


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice looking wheels!!


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

mounted up and fit great!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

still dont understand why you didnt split them to refinish but they do look good


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> still dont understand why you didnt split them to refinish but they do look good


 bc ive got 2 kids, a wife in grad school, a 60+hr a week job, two dogs, disabled father in law we help take care of and i guess im just lazy... :screwy:


----------



## Nick W (Feb 28, 2007)

I think polishing that tiny lip would look really tacky? 

Looks great as is.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

agree on the splitting.


----------



## petekrow (Mar 13, 2011)

Golfwa78 said:


> bc ive got 2 kids, a wife in grad school, a 60+hr a week job, two dogs, disabled father in law we help take care of and i guess im just lazy... :screwy:


damn.


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

im also refinishing my first set of bbs!


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

VAN CAN said:


> im also refinishing my first set of bbs!


nice!


----------



## 7004 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks good what paint did you use?


----------

